# Kuat NV or Thule 917 Platform rack?



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Been checking some platform racks, looks like Kuat NV series is a lot lighter at less than 30lbs, price wise it's about $100 more or so but it seems better construction overall.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

kuat NV is not 30 pounds...more like 55, comparable to 60 pounds for the thule 917xtr rack.
Kuat Sherpa is closer to 30 pounds. 
all 3 are excellent racks..
you might also consider the new Kuat NV Core, which is built on the NV, but without the trail doc bike stand and compatible with both 2" and 1 1/4" hitch sizes out of the box.


----------



## Rushan (Jul 21, 2009)

I have enjoyed my Kuat NV rack since I got it in 2009. Great construction and awesome customer service.


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

i bought mine off a friend second hand in excellent condition, aside from the lock core not working and the wheel arm release buttons were hard to engage. after a little tri flo in both it works flawlessly. i've wanted a hitch rack for years and after buying a bike with a 15mm along with friends' move to 15mm, it made sense. i bought the yakima hold up and immediately returned it because it felt flimsy, although i love their roof rack stuff. i was then looking seriously at the T2 until my friend offered me hers for a lot less than the T2  plus, you can't say no to a repair stand. that's just badass. my only gripe is the plastic dial that tightens the rack into the receiver on the car. apparently i have pretty low bumper clearance, cause that thing is ground down like it's a block of cheese.

i second the great customer service, after an email to them inquiring replacement stickers they sent some out without hesitation. 

if you can afford the NV, get it.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

I'll be getting a hitch installed end of the week, will most likely get the NV rack over the weekend. Was at a LBS on Saturday they had the NV rack on display, wow what a solid piece.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

+1 for the NV... Colorado Cyclist had them for $399 a while back. If you aren't in a hurry, someone will most likely have a sale on them again during the cold months.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely the the Kuat over the Thule. Had the T2 and it rusted like no other, replaced it with a Kuat Sherpa have been quite happy with it since.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Unfortunately I'm in Canada, I can only find one local store that carries Kuat brand, others are online and I'll have to pay hefty shipping charges!

I was considering the Sherpa, but it says not recommended for mountain bikes, not sure why as the mounting is similar to NV.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

htjunkie said:


> Unfortunately I'm in Canada, I can only find one local store that carries Kuat brand, others are online and I'll have to pay hefty shipping charges!
> 
> I was considering the Sherpa, but it says not recommended for mountain bikes, not sure why as the mounting is similar to NV.


They don't recommend the Sherpa because of the 44.5" wheelbase limitation. If you don't ride a big bike, then that is not a problem at all.


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

htjunkie said:


> Unfortunately I'm in Canada, I can only find one local store that carries Kuat brand, others are online and I'll have to pay hefty shipping charges!
> 
> I was considering the Sherpa, but it says not recommended for mountain bikes, not sure why as the mounting is similar to NV.


I'm in Toronto and ordered my Kuat from Rack Trendz which offered free shipping. They're in BC so no duties either. Hope that helps a bit.

Carl


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Carl, Rack Trendz is the same price as the local bike shop, I'll pick up the rack this Friday once the hitch is installed.


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

neither. get the 1up rack. if you must get one of the other two then get the thule its way higher quality than the Kuat. the Kuat is cheap and flimsy - looks good from a distance but build quality and attention to detail are poor. and yes, i've used both.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

scoutcat said:


> neither. get the 1up rack. if you must get one of the other two then get the thule its way higher quality than the Kuat. the Kuat is cheap and flimsy - looks good from a distance but build quality and attention to detail are poor. and yes, i've used both.


1UP is nice, but the price tag is not.

And about the NV and T2, the T2 "feels" much more robust, but it is also made of steel whereas the NV is aluminum. Since the OP is from Canada, the T2 is going to rust in no time, so in the long run, the NV will be a lot more durable.

None the less, the Kuat is built with quality, although not up to the 1UP standards. I've owned the T2 in the past and would never purchase it again due to the rust.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Up here if I go biking in the snow which I may this winter, with the salt and everything I'm sure if it's steel it would rust in no time. I have seen the quality of the NV and I really like it.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'd go with Kuat. I own Yakima, and Thule. I prefer Kuat design and built quality.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

I've decided to get the NV rack, question though the rack seems to come out quite a bit, if I have 2 bikes loaded will the car sag a little? I have a Nissan Altima. I have a Stumpjumper FSR.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

htjunkie said:


> I've decided to get the NV rack, question though the rack seems to come out quite a bit, if I have 2 bikes loaded will the car sag a little? I have a Nissan Altima. I have a Stumpjumper FSR.


A bit but not a whole lot; I would assume it would be a total of roughly 100 lbs with the NV and 2 bikes. I had my Kuat Sherpa on my Acura TSX with a Stumpjumper FSR and Myka FSR with no problem.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

I suppose that it doesn't apply generally to mountain biking but these swanky highly regarded racks (i too have a kuat in the box awaiting me to install the hitch on my car) is that they are not so friendly if you wish to transport a bike with fenders. I never thought of this until two weeks ago i put a set of planet bike cascadia fenders one of my 29ers.

just a small thing to keep in mind if you happen to have a diversified stable.


----------



## SSPirate (Oct 3, 2011)

The NV ia a great rack. Love it, own it. And for the record, and if it makes a difference to you, Kuat is a small company out of Springfield, Missouri. The fellas at Kuat all ride, race, promote the sport and give back to the community. They give away more racks than any other company. A real pleasure to work with and real stand up guys. You can check out my Kuat NV review on the address in my signature, then look in the April 2011 archive for the post. Best of luck!


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to know about the fender, never thought of that. I can't wait to install it and put my bike on.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

SSPirate said:


> The NV ia a great rack. Love it, own it. And for the record, and if it makes a difference to you, Kuat is a small company out of Springfield, Missouri. The fellas at Kuat all ride, race, promote the sport and give back to the community. They give away more racks than any other company. A real pleasure to work with and real stand up guys. You can check out my Kuat NV review on the address in my signature, then look in the April 2011 archive for the post. Best of luck!


Sooo..How's about you give us a detailed write-up and copious amounts of pics about your rolling bike closet. That looks fantastic.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Got the rack, since it's a demo it's all assembled so I put it in the hitch and done deal.

Found the rack is not very easy to tilt it up when not carrying bikes, it's hard to move around and I saw the paint has scratched off the joints quite badly. I know it's aluminum so it won't rust.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

htjunkie said:


> Found the rack is not very easy to tilt it up when not carrying bikes, it's hard to move around and I saw the paint has scratched off the joints quite badly. I know it's aluminum so it won't rust.


wonder if your pivot bolt is too tight? Mine's pretty easy to flip up/down. 
Give Kuat a call or email, their customer service is really good.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess it's possible, but I'm not sure if I can just loosen it a bit. I'll take some pics and email Kuat.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Just browing Kuat site and looking at the pictures, my NV rack the bottom pivot piece looks like the Sherpa?

Kuat Racks


----------



## BloorwestSiR (Dec 18, 2006)

I got my NV last month and its' the same as the way you decribed yours. I hadn't noticed the base was different until you pointed it out. Is yours a 1 1/4" or 2". Mine is a 1 1/4" so maybe that's the reason it's different?


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is also 1.25", maybe that's the reason it looks differenent than the 2" model.


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Get an NV, and then you'll all set when you decide to get a fat bike! Add the $15 Kuat strap extender, and you'll be good to go!


----------

